# BMW Lease Rates - February 2007



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Financial Services Lease Rates and Residuals - Effective 2/6/07*

These lease programs are provided by dealer partners of LeaseCompare.com. This data is for reference only and may vary by geographic region. Your dealer does not have to offer you these rates. It's always best to compare other lease programs through an independent leasing source such as *LeaseCompare.com*.

Add 2% to Residual Value for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00100 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00100 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00155 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00155 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00190 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00190 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328i Wagon * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 328 Series 328xi Wagon * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00225 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 335 Series 335i Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 335 Series 335i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 61% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 525i * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00075 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00075 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 525xi * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00150 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530i * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00100 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00100 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530xi * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00170 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00170 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 530xiT * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00140 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00140 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series 550i * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00175 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 5 Series M5 * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 69% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 45% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series 650CiC Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 50% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series M6 Convertible * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 71% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 60% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 50% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 41% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series 650Ci Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00300 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 6 Series M6 Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 70% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 59% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 48% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750i Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750i Sedan w/Individual *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 53% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 25% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750Li Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 750Li Sedan w/Individual *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 53% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 25% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 760Li Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 47% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 29% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series 760Li Sedan w/Individual *

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 54% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 44% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 27% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW 7 Series Alpina B7 Sedan * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 49% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 28% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW X3 Wagon 3.0si 4WD * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 75% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 65% of MSRP - .00200 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 32% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW X5 4dr Wagon 3.0si * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 68% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 58% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 40% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 33% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW X5 4dr Wagon 4.8i * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 64% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 53% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 37% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 30% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible 3.0i * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00150 Base Money Factor Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00320 Base Money Factor Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Base Money Factor Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible 3.0si * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 73% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 63% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 38% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Convertible M * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 36% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Coupe 3.0si * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 62% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 52% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 39% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 31% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*2007 BMW Z4 Coupe M * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 67% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 57% of MSRP - .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 43% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi - Residual Value 35% of MSRP - .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

*Compare Lease Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Use the following formula to calculate a lease payment:

(Capitalized Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Monthly Depreciation
(Capitalized Cost + Residual Value) X Money Factor = Monthly Interest
Monthly Depreciation + Monthly Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*For more leasing information visit LeaseCompare.com*.

-Tarry Shebesta, OCLC
Certified Lease Consultant


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*2007 BMW 328Ci Coupe * / Compare Bank Lease Programs *HERE*

24 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00125 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Tarry,
Do you have the new lease factors on the X5?


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

2007 BMW X5 4dr Wagon 3.0si / Compare Bank Lease Programs HERE

24 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

2007 BMW X5 4dr Wagon 4.8i / Compare Bank Lease Programs HERE

24 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
36 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate 
48 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate
60 mo/15k mi ***8211; Residual Value 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00320 Money Factor Buy Rate

from above post...i missed it the first time too


----------



## BMW335TT (Oct 9, 2006)

I Think The 3.0 X5 Money Factor For 24 And 36 Months Is .00200 Effective 2/16/07


----------



## oghowie (Feb 3, 2006)

BMW335TT said:


> I Think The 3.0 X5 Money Factor For 24 And 36 Months Is .00200 Effective 2/16/07


"Both models, 3.0si and 4.8i get 58***37; 15k residuals and the base rate is now .00225 and .00210, respectively."

From this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189632


----------



## mrEcho (Jan 29, 2007)

does anyone have a crystal ball and know if March BMW lease rates on the 335i coupe will be higher or lower than Feb?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Has a date been announced for the release of lease rates on the E93? For an ED on 4/13 when can or should I lock in rates?


----------

